# Thank You Letter?



## NJBadBuell (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello all,

Im from the corporate world so pardon my ignorance but should I send a thank you email or letter to the Chief for interviewing me? I had my interview today, it was short about 20-30mins with a panel of about 6 Officers (3 Lts and 3 Capts) and the Chief. Is it appropriate to send one? Thanks

ps. My interview went pretty good btw


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I wouldn't, but that's me. I just don't see the need to


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I never sent thank you letters but an email or phone call to the recruiting officer might not be a bad idea.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

I would reccomend sending a thank you letter. it shows courtesy to the person that interviewed you.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Send one to each member of the panel.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I have. It puts your name in front of them again.


----------



## 82PSTSB (Apr 6, 2004)

I sent one to every member of the panel that interviewed me and I heard from a friend that was already working there that everyone thought that was a nice touch, and my brother is in Human Resources and he was the one that advised me to do it, as it looks good and as was said before, it puts your name in front of them again.


----------



## masscops26778 (Jan 14, 2005)

If a panel is trying to choose between many applicants I think that the panel would better remember those that looked more squared away. Part of looking sharp is being sharp. So I think a thank you letter to either the Chief or to the members of the panel is appropriate. Good luck.


----------



## nightcopppa (Sep 4, 2004)

I was recently part of an interview panel at my PD. One of the applicants took it upon himself to send thank you letters to all three of us. I thought this was a really nice "touch". I guess it all depends on the PD. I don't see how it can hurt you in any way though. Just don't pester them every day with a phone call.


----------



## Future Cop (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree with nightcoppa...it certainly can't hurt your chances. It can only help.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree. It shows Courtesy and Professionalism while also keeping your name "in there".


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I never did thank you letters but what I do is remember the name and rank of each member on the panel, and at the end, look them in the eye, shake hands, and say their name thanking them personally.


----------

